# Pride VS UFC



## J-kid (Jan 5, 2003)

IF there top fighters went head on head vs each other who do you think would have the most wins.  I am going with UFC for overall winner,  Even though Pride has alot of great fighters everyone from Don frye to Bob sapp,  But what do you think.


----------



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

Ricco Vs Nog  (Ricco)

Titto Vs Silva (Titto)

All The other fighters make back & forth 
times in the UFC & Pride.

Titto has alredy beten Silva in MMA

And Ricco Taped out Nog in Submisson Wrestling
So that is Y i have chosen them tooooooooooo


----------

